# Erbitte Hilfe



## Jimmy D: (20. Apr 2005)

Ich soll folgende Aufgabe lösen:

Das Programm soll folgende Funktionen haben:

Es geht um ein Rechteck. Per Auswahlmenue (enum) soll entschieden werden, ob das Rechteck gezeichnet, die Flaeche berechnet, der Umfang berechnet, die Groesse geaendert oder das Menue verlassen werden soll.

Enthalten ist die Klasse Rechteck:

Public: Konstruktoren, Destruktoren
Zugriffsfunktionen: GetBreite (return seineBreite; inline), GetLaenge(sieheBreite), GetFlaeche(Berechnung inline angeben), GetUmfang(siehe Flaeche), SetGroesse
Private: seineLaenge, seineBreite

Danach werden die Methoden der Zugriffsfunktionen implementiert, die nicht inline deklariert sind (Für SetGroesse: seineBreite=neueBreite; seineLaenge=neueLaenge).

Implementierung der Konstruktoren und Destruktoren

Prototypen der benötigten Funktionen

Start des Hauptprogramms

Initialisierung eines speziellen Rechtecks (30,5)

int Auswahl=RecZeichnen (als Startwert)

int fVerlassen = false (Flagvariable, solange false, wird Schleife durchlaufen, erst durch Beenden auf true, so startet Schleife)

while(!fVerlassen)
{
Auswahl=DoMenu(); (Funktion zur Menueauswahl)
if (Auswahl < RecZeichnen || Auswahl > Verlassen)
Ausgabe: Auswahl ungültig
Hier im Anschluß einmal continue

Dann über die switch-Anweisung die anderen Menuepunkte abfragen und bei dem Punkt GroesseAendern die neuen Werte übergeben. Beim Menuepunkt Verlassen die Flagvariable auf true setzen. Ende von main().

Zum Schluß müssen die benötigten Funktionen definiert werden. Bei der Funktion Rechteckzeichnen einfach Sterne auf dem Bildschirm ausgeben, so daß eine Rechteckform entsteht.

M.Klimetzek@gmx.de


----------



## mic_checker (20. Apr 2005)

Wir machen hier keine Hausaufgaben!

Wenn du keinen Ansatz postest wird dir hier wohl keiner die Lösung der Aufgabe per EMail zuschicken.


----------



## salt (20. Apr 2005)

Ich glaube nicht das irgendjemand hier dein Code schreiben wird.  :roll:


----------



## thE_29 (20. Apr 2005)

Jo und was willst du??

Sollen wir diese Aufgabe lösen??

Verschoben ... 


außerdem machen wir keine Aufgaben!


----------

